# Chicken Spiedini



## mish (Nov 26, 2004)

4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves 
2/3 cup Italian seasoned breadcrumbs 
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tbl chopped fresh parsley 
2 tsp lemon zest
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tbl olive oil 
2 tbl butter, melted

Place chicken breasts between sheets of plastic wrap; pound chicken with mallet until very thin (about 1/8" thick). On waxed paper, combine bread crumbs, cheese, parsley, lemon peel and garlic.

In shallow dish, combine olive oil and melted butter. Dip chicken into butter mixture; coat with crumb mixture. Tightly roll up and secure with wooden toothpicks. Cut into 1" thick pieces; thread onto metal skewer. Remove wooden picks. Repeat with remaining chicken.

Place skewers on lightly greased grid over medium hot coals. Cover and grill 5 minutes per side or until chicken is cooked through.

Or Place in the oven at 400 on top rack for 10 min on each side. (Additional oven time may be needed depending on size/thickness of chicken).


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2004)

We love chicken around here.   I'll try this soon.


----------

